# Westminster 2015



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

It's time to talk! Who is going? Either as a spectator or participant?


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you going? It would be fun to see pictures of the havs!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I was going to volunteer to participate in Meet the Breeds. But now I'm rethinking it because the Agility will be at the same time and the Havanese Specialty is also that day. So I think I might make it an All About Me day! This is the first year I've been free Westminster weekend since I've become a Crazy Havanese Lady.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll watch on TV but I'll need to be reminded when and what time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I was going to volunteer to participate in Meet the Breeds. But now I'm rethinking it because the Agility will be at the same time and the Havanese Specialty is also that day. So I think I might make it an All About Me day! This is the first year I've been free Westminster weekend since I've become a Crazy Havanese Lady.


Go for it! Enjoy yourself! Wave to those of us in TV land! 

Are you going to the national specialty this year, Rita?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Karen,
I want to but I may not. I have hotel rezzies just in case but my daughter is getting married April of '16 so I will be in an austerity mode both from a financial standpoint and with taking time from work. I'll see how things go as time goes on but I'm feeling a little guilty spending all that money on myself.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm going to have to wait til next year. Have fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Karen,
> I want to but I may not. I have hotel rezzies just in case but my daughter is getting married April of '16 so I will be in an austerity mode both from a financial standpoint and with taking time from work. I'll see how things go as time goes on but I'm feeling a little guilty spending all that money on myself.


You KNOW you want to&#8230; Besides, we'll MISS you!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hsusa said:


> I'm going to have to wait til next year. Have fun!


Remember that the specialty tends to change from "east" (if you can call Chicago that  ) and west coast. So if you can't come this year, you may have to wait 2! (unless you don't mind flying across the country for it)


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

I vote for the All About Me day and lots of pics for us please of the havs!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Does it ever actually come to the east coast? I was hoping it might come to Boston.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Rita,

The 2011 National Specialty was in Raleigh, NC.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> I was going to volunteer to participate in Meet the Breeds. But now I'm rethinking it because the Agility will be at the same time and the Havanese Specialty is also that day. So I think I might make it an All About Me day! This is the first year I've been free Westminster weekend since I've become a Crazy Havanese Lady.


When is the Havanese Specialty? I hope I can go this year. I went last year and it was FUN! Do you know the time for Havanese?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Check here: http://www.gnyhc.org/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Does it ever actually come to the east coast? I was hoping it might come to Boston.


Kat Smith has been trying to get them to go to RI, to the same venue where the IG Specialty has been held. But they say it's too small.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> Check here: http://www.gnyhc.org/


Thanks.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Tere,
Will you bring my boyfriend?:biggrin1:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

RitaandRiley said:


> Tere,
> Will you bring my boyfriend?:biggrin1:


That would be great but it is a long ride, first car then train. But he sends you a big kiss.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

shimpli said:


> That would be great but it is a long ride, first car then train. But he sends you a big kiss.


Is that Yunque? What a GORGEOUS man he's grown into!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

krandall said:


> Is that Yunque? What a GORGEOUS man he's grown into!!!


Yes, Karen! This is my boy. Thanks!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sadly I will not be making it this year. I hope my calendar will be clear next year.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We'll miss you, Laurie!!!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Karen are you going? If so to which activities? Yunque is even more handsome in person.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Karen are you going? If so to which activities? Yunque is even more handsome in person.


Yes, several of us "north east" people will be going, Elinor Horner and I are driving out together, and will probably bring Pam Sowa's Lindy Hop with us. (She will fly with Maddie) Kathy Coder and Joyce Philbrook are both coming too.

Kodi will either be doing obedience or rally (depending on what obedience classes they offer) and I'm going to enter him in agility&#8230; but I'm not sure I'll run him on carpet. I'll have to see how it's running before I make my final decision. He got hurt on carpet once before and it put us out of competition for several months. Kathy will also be doing a mix of obedience, rally and agility with her 3,and Pam and Joyce will be doing agility. Pam will also show Maddie in conformation&#8230; maybe Lindy too, I'm not sure.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Where and when is obedience and rally?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Where and when is obedience and rally?


Everything is at the hotel this year (hence my comment about my concern about running agility on carpeting) I THINK (If I'm remembering correctly) that Agility is on Tue., Obedience and Rally are on Wed. And the regional is on Thurs. followed by the national on Fri-Sat. (everyone collapses on Sun. ound


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Oops, I think I got off course here, I thought we were still talking about Westminster.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Oops, I think I got off course here, I thought we were still talking about Westminster.


Ha! Sorry! Maybe it was me. I thought we'd moved on the the national specialty. None of the people I know are going to Westminster this year. 

I don't even think they HAVE obedience or rally at Westminster, do they? I haven't heard of it there...


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> He got hurt on carpet once before and it put us out of competition for several months.


What does carpet do that other flooring types don't? What's your preferred flooring? In my mind carpet would seem awesome because it would be grippy and not slippy?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Naturelover said:


> What does carpet do that other flooring types don't? What's your preferred flooring? In my mind carpet would seem awesome because it would be grippy and not slippy?


Agility is almost always run either outdoors or on thick rubber mats. Carpeting has several problems. In hotels, it is typically laid over concrete, with just a rug pad underneath, so there is very little cushion. That's not SUCH a big deal for our little dogs, because the heights they are jumping is small, and they don't have as much weight landing over the jumps. The bigger problems are that carpeting can be very slippery, particularly on tight turns. That was a big problem at Westminster last year, with several dogs actually falling. Or, at the other end of the spectrum, they can get a nail caught in the pile, and either tear a nail out, or wrench something.

Kodi ran an exhibition on carpet about 3 years ago, and even though we kept the jump heights low, and didn't put in any difficult turns, he hurt himself badly. We're still not sure whether he caught a nail or slipped&#8230; We didn't SEE anything at the time. But the next day, he was crippled. It took tramadol (local vet's answer to the problem) followed by weeks of chiro (from a vet with a better understanding of sports injuries in dogs) to finally get him back in working shape again.

It's heart breaking to watch your 2 1/2 year old dog creaking around with his tail down, like an ancient arthritic creature! That's what makes me a little nervous about taking the chance again&#8230; especially so far from home, where he'd have to endure a two day drive in a crate to get back home for help.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

No, they don't. But for a minute there I thought I had missed something.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Link to Westminster 2015 TV Schedule:

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2015/show/tv.html


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, Jeanne!!! I'm going to TRY to remember to watch the Agility. The middle of the day is tough, though!!!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The *Toy *group will be judged on Monday, Feb 16th.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

*Westminster Week Television *

*139th Annual Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show*

Monday, February 16, 2015 - CNBC Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
*The Monday show re-airs immediately on CNBC at 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8 PM-11 PM PT
*The Monday show re-airs on USA Network Tuesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT

Tuesday, February 17, 2015 - USA Network Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
*The Tuesday show re-airs immediately following at 8 PM-11 PM PT only
*The Tuesday show re-airs on USA Network Wednesday morning 8 AM-11 AM ET/PT

Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Sunday, February 22, 2015 - CNBC 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8-11 PM PT
*Re-broadcasts of Night 2 of 2015 Westminster

Tuesday, February 24, 2015 - UNI HD 8-11 PM ET
*Re-broadcast of Night 1 of the 2015 Westminster
Wednesday, February 25, 2015 - UNI HD 8-11 PM ET
*Re-broadcast of Night 2 of the 2015 Westminster

In Canada:
Monday, February 16, 2015 - Canada: Animal Planet Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Tuesday, February 17, 2015 - Canada: Animal Planet Live 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Saturday, February 21, 2015 - Canada: Discovery Channel Noon-3 PM ET 
Sunday, February 22, 2015 - Canada: Discovery Channel Noon-3 PM ET

*2nd Annual Masters Agility Championship At Westminster*
Sunday, February 15, 2015 - FOX Sports 1 Network 12-2 PM ET

*Other telecasts: *
2014 Westminster 
*Re-broadcasts of Night 2 of the 2014 show
Sunday, February 15, 2015 - CNBC 8-11 PM ET / 5-8 PM PT
Sunday, February 15, 2015 - CNBC 11 PM-2 AM ET / 8 PM-11 PM PT

2013 Westminster 
*Re-broadcast of Night 2 of the 2013 show
Saturday, February 14, 2015 - CNBC 10 PM-1 AM ET/ 7-10 PM PT


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Good I get home just in time to watch the toy group!


----------

